# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  400GB file mẫu jdpaint chọn lọc

## laodai



----------


## anhcos

400 gb bao nhiêu tiền thế bác.

----------


## laodai

Vào xem đây nè

http://vntechpay.com/119/Thu-vien-40...loc-chat-luong

----------


## DuyManhBk

800.000 VND ư?  :Cool: 
Free đi bác ạ.

----------


## hung1706

Ông chủ thớt ổng mang cái ổ cứng đi copy paste dạo hay mua bán lấy phí sao mà 800k vậy? 
Có lão đòi cho em free mà em ko có tiền mua ổ cứng ấy chứ  :Smile: ))). Mà trc khi post cái gì thì nên nhờ trợ lý GG hỏi trước cho chắc ăn nha cụ  :Big Grin: 
Nhờ mod hỏi kỹ dùm anh em đỡ tốn tiền nha !

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Ông chủ thớt ổng mang cái ổ cứng đi copy paste dạo hay mua bán lấy phí sao mà 800k vậy? 
> Có lão đòi cho em free mà em ko có tiền mua ổ cứng ấy chứ ))). Mà trc khi post cái gì thì nên nhờ trợ lý GG hỏi trước cho chắc ăn nha cụ 
> Nhờ mod hỏi kỹ dùm anh em đỡ tốn tiền nha !


có từ "đòi cho" nữa hả bác. bác làm em tự ái rồi đấy nhé. nhân tiện đây mình thông báo ko tặng 450G file nữa ạ. anh em nào trước kia mình cho vui lòng ko shap nữa nhé. đã bỏ tiền điện và time ra chép free rồi mà làm như em nhờ cậy gì đc mấy bác cái gì đó ko bằng. chép 450G mất hơn 5 tiếng đó

----------


## hqkcnc

Ý cụ Hung1706 không phải vậy, tội cho cái thói quen nhỡ lời, hehehe

----------


## huyquynhbk

e cũng có khoảng 300gb mẫu. bác nào ở khu hà nội thì ới e copy cho ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

dinhtungdhhp

----------


## nobita_dtmt

dạ. em ở gần hà nội. bác huyquynhbk có thế copy cho e với được không ạ

----------


## hung1706

> có từ "đòi cho" nữa hả bác. bác làm em tự ái rồi đấy nhé. nhân tiện đây mình thông báo ko tặng 450G file nữa ạ. anh em nào trước kia mình cho vui lòng ko shap nữa nhé. đã bỏ tiền điện và time ra chép free rồi mà làm như em nhờ cậy gì đc mấy bác cái gì đó ko bằng. chép 450G mất hơn 5 tiếng đó


Hình như bác có gì hiểu nhầm thì phải.
Em giải thích luôn cho bác và các bác cùng rõ là cái ông đòi cho em mẫu là ông Hải ngày trc làm máy bằng mạch Adruino. Lúc ổng làm máy em có giải đáp thắc mắc cho nên khi ổng copy từ bác nào đó trên diễn đàn thì hú em kêu chép cho em mà em nghèo ko có tiền mua ổ 500gb các bác ạ.
Mà mục đích of thớt là gì, share hay mua bán mẫu. Nếu share thì em hoan nghênh nhiệt tình vì có bác đã share khá nhiều rồi nên bác chủ vui lòng báo share chứ sao đưa cái link để giá 800k. Nếu mua bán thì vào mục mua bán và ghi nội dung rõ ràng.
Em chỉ muốn các bác đừng mất 800k thôi mà sao lại la em út vại :Confused:

----------

